
Ask HN: High quality investing discussion board? - sejtnjir
I&#x27;m looking for a high quality online community on finance and investing, preferably with a dynamic similar to HN. Which one do you like?
======
akg_67
If you have extensive background knowledge of finance and investing:

Corner of Berkshire and Fairfax forum
[http://www.cornerofberkshireandfairfax.ca/forum/index.php](http://www.cornerofberkshireandfairfax.ca/forum/index.php)

Security Analysis subreddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SecurityAnalysis/](https://www.reddit.com/r/SecurityAnalysis/)

~~~
sejtnjir
Enough to not be overwhelmed. Thanks, bookmarked!

------
dacohenii
Not really a similar dynamic to HN, but I highly recommend
[http://bogleheads.org/](http://bogleheads.org/) \- especially recommend their
wiki.

~~~
marcandre
I agree. There's a similar forum for Canadians too:
[https://www.financialwisdomforum.org/](https://www.financialwisdomforum.org/)

------
anothergoogler
/r/wallstreetbets

~~~
AlexAmee
Yes just make sure to inverse every trade they suggest and also make sure to
stay out of MU

------
RickJWagner
I like Bogleheads. It's a little conservative as far as investing goes, but
people are nice and there are good conversations.

------
forkLding
Seeking Alpha is the one people always tend to refer to in investment clubs
and when looking for investing ideas

~~~
teamnano
I’ve liked Phil’s Stock World over the years ever since I was a grad student.
The author also has a Seeking Alpha profile
[https://seekingalpha.com/author/philip-
davis/articles](https://seekingalpha.com/author/philip-davis/articles)

------
zenlot
In some sense similar to HN, but built on Lobste.rs:
[https://bitmia.com/](https://bitmia.com/)

